# [5E] - Karniv's Magical Gems - 160 Magical Gems and Lore



## Terry Herc

Looking for a way to add some magical variety to your campaign? Pick up a copy of Karniv's Magical Gems, written by the world's most famous magical historian, Karniv Kilabee.

From the product description:

_This package is designed to instantly bring new magical items into your campaign. Inside these pages you can find:_


_*100 Common Stones *- These stones are prevalent throughout Faerûn, each with their own unique magical ability. Inspired by Volo's Guide to All Things Magical, these are all updated for 5th Edition!_
_*50 Perfect Gems - *These powerful gems range from uncommon to legendary, each with unique magical abilities. 40 all-new magical gems (including 3 sentient gems) and 10 updated classics!_
_*10 Flawed Gems -* These are unstable gems, liable to blow up at any moment. No real adventurer would want one of these! So dangerous!_
_*Karniv Kilabee - *Written by Karniv Kilabee, you get his unique and unadulterated perspective on gem magic._
_*Incredible Lore - *Pages and pages filled with magical lore! An easy way to add depth and backstory to your campaign._
_*6 Random Roll Tables - *Can't choose what to give your players? Let the dice decide!_

Link here: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/220029/Karnivs-Magical-Gems

Also be sure to also check out Karniv's Enchanted Oddities, where you can meet the owner of the greatest magical shop in town!

Thanks,

-Terry


----------

